# Tinnitus is gone!!



## dissoziation

Ever since I got DP/DR, I've been struggling with some particularly nasty 24/7 tinnitus that would worsen if I focused on it too much. As of last week, I've noticed that I have no tinnitus even when I try to induce it. I honestly have no idea what happened to make it stop, but I'm not going to question why! So happy to be honest.


----------



## Pondererer

Awesome! how long did you have tinnitus?

I have some myself, but because of blank mind and emotional blunting i don't even notice it lol.


----------



## Pondererer

Also, how about eye floaters?


----------



## dope

As in hearing your heart in your ears?


----------



## dissoziation

Pondererer said:


> Awesome! how long did you have tinnitus?
> 
> I have some myself, but because of blank mind and emotional blunting i don't even notice it lol.


I think that it made itself more apparent when my DP/DR was starting to develop. I was born with hearing loss but I don't think I ever got it except when I'd get ear infections.



Pondererer said:


> Also, how about eye floaters?


I still have eye floaters. They're obviously an annoyance but I try not to pay too much attention to them. But it's weird since I have bad eyes as well and it's weird not knowing if it's a part of your depersonalization or if it has something to do with your vision. I may get it looked at soon but I'm not sure.



dope said:


> As in hearing your heart in your ears?


I don't know about hearing your heartbeat in your ears, but tinnitus is pretty much when you hear ringing, whistling, buzzing, or a whooshing sound in your ears that no one else can. Seems to be one of the more annoying symptoms that comes along in the depersonalization package. :/


----------



## 106473

dope said:


> As in hearing your heart in your ears?


That is usual fluid in your ears. Had it before. Doctor can sort that out, it's not something to worry about, just annoying.

Wow I can hear my tinnitus again...awh well it's really quiet and i've obviously zoned it out by now, won't remember it's there tomorrow


----------



## dope

CK1 said:


> That is usual fluid in your ears. Had it before. Doctor can sort that out, it's not something to worry about, just annoying.
> 
> Wow I can hear my tinnitus again...awh well it's really quiet and i've obviously zoned it out by now, won't remember it's there tomorrow


It's extremely annoying...especially for me, because I have anxiety about my heartbeat. (yes, anxiety about my heartbeat) But thank you for clarifying! I was extremely scared.


----------



## 106473

dope said:


> It's extremely annoying...especially for me, because I have anxiety about my heartbeat. (yes, anxiety about my heartbeat) But thank you for clarifying! I was extremely scared.


I get you didn't mean to play it down.

Usual treatment available without perception, is often taken combined (it can take 3 months):

Pseudoephedrine - Brand of this in the UK is Sudafed

Steroid based nose spray - Brands vary

Doctor after trying them two medications will try antibiotics short course, after that should refer you to an ENT


----------



## cl1max

CK1, what do you do for a living? you seem very knowledgeable about most things medically on this forum, quite impressive


----------



## cl1max

Secondly, I gained tinnitus in the last month, weird and annoying.


----------



## 106473

cl1max said:


> [Redacted], what do you do for a living? you seem very knowledgeable about most things medically on this forum, quite impressive


I annoy people on this forum for a living.

Well this one was easy, I am a sound engineer...you listen to a lot of loud music which causes many ear issues, even had surgery. All good.

Ha the way I bang on you might think I know something. I think my personality, mixed with a problem usually ends up in fascination, amazing what you can learn when you spend all day reading about it, i think my presence on the forum is my 2.5 years of constant learning and now I have a place to at least use it, maybe it will help someone (oh and I don't sleep for days, that helps).

I'm just annoyed that a lot of people I seen here a year or two ago aren't posting to chuck ideas at.. like a ghost town sometimes. Hence why I reopen some old topics. To be fair, one of the coolest new treatments IMO was posted only recently "Stellate Ganglion Block" everyone reading this check it out.


----------



## 106473

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/67154-how-an-injection-in-the-neck-cured-my-depersonalization-and-severe-anxiety/?hl=%2Bstellate+%2Bganglion+%2Bblock

link i was talking about..


----------



## Naren N

dissoziation said:


> Ever since I got DP/DR, I've been struggling with some particularly nasty 24/7 tinnitus that would worsen if I focused on it too much. As of last week, I've noticed that I have no tinnitus even when I try to induce it. I honestly have no idea what happened to make it stop, but I'm not going to question why! So happy to be honest.





dissoziation said:


> Ever since I got DP/DR, I've been struggling with some particularly nasty 24/7 tinnitus that would worsen if I focused on it too much. As of last week, I've noticed that I have no tinnitus even when I try to induce it. I honestly have no idea what happened to make it stop, but I'm not going to question why! So happy to be honest.





dissoziation said:


> Ever since I got DP/DR, I've been struggling with some particularly nasty 24/7 tinnitus that would worsen if I focused on it too much. As of last week, I've noticed that I have no tinnitus even when I try to induce it. I honestly have no idea what happened to make it stop, but I'm not going to question why! So happy to be honest.


Me also suffering from same problem. Please suggest me treatment plan as you taken.


----------

